# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Бейби шауэр (Baby shower)  или вечеринка в честь беременной!

## kiara

В Америке это едва ли не обязательный атрибут жизни беременной, милый и нежный праздник накануне рождения.
Под влиянием американской культуры, постепенно набирает популярность в ряде европейских стран. Выражение baby shower дословно переводится, как «младенческий дождь»; имеется в виду, что виновницу праздника в переносном смысле забрасывают подарками (по-английски — «обливают ливнем подарков»). Этот обычай появился в конце XIX века и в те времена проводился уже после рождения ребенка, так как тогда считалось, что беременной женщине не стоит ходить на вечеринки. В современном мире, baby shower практически всегда проводится задолго до родов. По традиции, baby shower проводится дома у одной из подруг будущей мамы, но существуют и другие варианты, например в ресторане или в помещении для банкетов. Сама мама не догадывается, куда ее пригласили — это должен быть сюрприз. На baby shower могут присутствовать как уже состоявшиеся мамы (это обязательно!), так и женщины без детей. Современная мода — приглашать и мужчин. Комнату, где будет проходить вечеринка, по-особенному украшают. Можно использовать воздушные шарики, фотографии детей, мягкие игрушки. Виновницу торжества усаживают на специальное место (стул или кресло). Все приглашенные приносят подарки будущему ребенку. Обычно это детская одежда, игрушки, предметы детской гигиены. В течение всего вечера участники угощаются легкими закусками, играют в специальные игры, общаются. Уже состоявшиеся мамы делятся своим опытом.

А что думаем мы по поводу таких праздников?
Хотелось бы вам быть героиней таких вечеринок или устроить такой подарок для своей близкой подруги/сестры?
А может вам уже довелось быть на подобных праздниках - поделитесь)

----------


## yakudza

Супер!!! Класс!!! Я бы хотела побывать на месте той беременной! Но еще больше мне хотелось бы организовать это для подруги! *в твоем клубе*)))) Даже есть одна на примете, но ей еще не скоро)))
Главное, чтобы ни у кого не было предрассудков насчет того, что дарить детские принадлежности до родов нельзя.

----------


## kiara

На самом деле подарки не самацель, но хорошее приятное дополнение. Можно ведь не дарить их "вживую", а просто такие карточки красивые с указанием того, что преподнесет друг к моменту рождения малыша. Чтобы родители не беспокоились и знали - эта нужная вещь уже у них есть)
А можно вообще без этого)
P.S.
Именно эту услугу "Немо" и будет предлагать сейчас. 
Мы отснимем сейчас для каталога материал, обкатаем программы и будем запускать.
На сайте можно будет узнавать подробности.

----------


## yakudza

Оксан, работает?

----------


## Амина

Я хочу. Давайте мне проведем))) Когда это проводится? Ближе к родам, я правильно понимаю?

----------


## yakudza

А-хах-ах!!!!))))) Маринка)) Это ж сюрприз должен быть))

ну или не сюрприз))) раз беременная хочет, давайте проведём!!!

----------


## Амина

Ну ладно, я притворюсь, что ничего не знаю)))))

----------


## mamaRita

А по моему, не секрет это никакой... По крайней мере у меня такое впечатление сложилось. Киара наверняка точно знает :Smile: 


> Ну ладно, я притворюсь, что ничего не знаю)))))

----------


## Амина

Вообще, я тут смотрела фильм "Чего ждать, когда ждешь ребенка", там мамы сами себе организовывали)

----------


## kiara

Киара вааааще ничего не знает...серьезно)
Хотите шауэр Маринке - не вопрос) 
Обычно после 7 месяцев проводят. Если все организует Немо - это накладно выйдет. Поэтому предлагаю самоорганизоваться в рамках нашего дня "Лели"))) Нужна инициативная группа - желающие пишите в личку)
P.S.Катюнь - вот пишу и сама в ужасе, оно НЕ работает, потому что мы не разрешаем  в клубе пить алкоголь((((((((((

----------


## Амина

Блииин, а зачем на Бэби шауэере алкоголь?! о_О Я опять чего-то не понимаю?

----------


## летняя мама

> Киара вааааще ничего не знает...серьезно)
> 
> P.S.Катюнь - вот пишу и сама в ужасе, оно НЕ работает, потому что мы не разрешаем  в клубе пить алкоголь((((((((((


Не поняла . Алкоголь на Бейби шауэр?

----------


## kiara

Ну сей факт и для меня загадка - зачем)))
Очевидно, чтобы пить)
А разочарованные клиенты из 10 - 8, уходят, услышав, что у нас "даже шампанское мамочкам нельзя". Это не только Шауэр, это 90% ДР.

----------


## летняя мама

Понятно. В садике на выпускном тоже удивлялась желанию родителей отметить это событие шампанским, прямо в садике. Пока дети с аниматором.

----------


## kiara

Вот-вот, тоже самое. Выпускные с садиков и начальных классов - ситуация аналогичная. Детей к аниматорам, родители в кружочек и давай "соображать" - но злые мы всегда на чеку))))Часто, увы, выходят на улицу и возвращаются уже явно с запашком((((( Печально все это.Устали, право слово,бороться с этим....

----------


## Амина

Девочки, ну что, будем шауэрить?))) А то я уже рожать собираюсь потихоньку))

----------


## kiara

Когда?
Программа то будет или как?
*ближайшие выхи Немо занят.
До начала лагеря в бору можно на выходной там, НО в корпус ни-ни (у нас уже СЭС все обработало, гостям больше нельзя!)

----------

